# You know it's 3D season when...(jeff foxworthy)



## BlackArcher (Dec 17, 2010)

...you blank the first target for not setting your sight...


----------



## rank bull (Dec 18, 2010)

you know its 3d season when......you skip school to go an tourament


----------



## young gunna (Dec 21, 2010)

When you hear that famous saying: " I aint gonna be playing wit yall this year! Ima buckle down and get serious!"


----------



## KMckie786 (Dec 21, 2010)

When your bank account begins rapidly dropping!


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 21, 2010)

When bowanna shows up and says " I ain't gonna be playing wit y'all this year, I'm gonna buckle down and get serious !"


----------



## young gunna (Dec 21, 2010)

That phrase is coined already lee


----------



## rank bull (Dec 21, 2010)

when your bow cost more than your car


----------



## KMckie786 (Dec 22, 2010)

When you look like a ZOMBIE Monday mornin because you got home from a tournament just in time to take a shower and go to work!


----------



## Stroud Creek (Dec 22, 2010)

When some jack Wagon shows up who has not shot in 4 years, and says "I shot my bow 50 shots yesterday you guys better watch out I AM BACK" then shoots a 173


OH...... that was me this past Sunday LOL, I hate it when that happens!!!!


----------



## BlakeB (Dec 24, 2010)

When BA doesnt show up for a tournament.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Dec 27, 2010)

I am guilty...


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 27, 2010)

You know it's 3D season when - bowanna slithers outta the woods and starts popping his gums in the competition and/or 3-D forum.


----------



## Silver Mallard (Dec 29, 2010)

you know its 3d season when...... your significant other discovers your new tourney rig and begins to interrogate you on when you got it..... " I've that old thing for 2 years honey!"


----------



## Taylor Co. (Dec 29, 2010)

bowanna said:


> You know it's 3D season when - bowanna slithers outta the woods and starts popping his gums in the competition and/or 3-D forum.



I know that's right!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jan 7, 2011)

Silver Mallard said:


> you know its 3d season when...... your significant other discovers your new tourney rig and begins to interrogate you on when you got it..... " I've that old thing for 2 years honey!"





So I'm not the only one that's done this? ROFL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blackout (Jan 9, 2011)

When you pull up to the 1st shoot with the wrong case and your 300+fps hunting bow.


----------



## p&y finally (Jan 10, 2011)

When rabbit season is over


----------



## Headhunter68 (Jan 10, 2011)

you know it's 3D season when the Onion table at the local grocery store is exactly 26 yards from the front door.........  stepped off and verified of course.....


----------



## woodsmaster (Jan 10, 2011)

Yyou know its 3d season when you show up and still have broad heads tied on i mean screwed in lol.


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 5, 2011)

You know its 3d season when 3D is shut down in GA on an ASA weekend.


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 5, 2011)

when the old lady starts with the " you shootin' AGAIN, you just shot last weekend..you are out of control!!"or "you love your archery buddies more than me..why don't you go move in with them!!" or "you better get a JOB to support your archery habit" and yada yada


----------



## elsberryshooter (Mar 5, 2011)

oh I can competly related to #8 post ... When You feel like you just got home long enough to shower and go to work on monday morning .. lol


----------



## smessler34 (Mar 5, 2011)

When you spend "way"more on a new bow than you would a rifle that will last several generations $$$$$$$$$ sorry girl!! ...carbon matrix !!


----------



## lugnutz (Mar 8, 2011)

I just made a binder for my honey do list. I think I may need it.


----------

